# Best rod for slinging gotcha plugs



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok guys. I've been slowly upgrading my gear over the past year. Now its time to retire the $25 Dicks Sporting Goods el-cheapo special and find a great rod for slinging and working 1oz gotcha plugs off the piers.

I will be pairing it with a Penn Battle II 2500 reel and 15lb Power Pro.

I really like the Star Stellar Lite 7 foot medium extra fast, but I dont want to spend that money just to find out its not what I thought.

Please advise. Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Hah, I was in the EXACT same boat as you just a couple weeks ago, looking to upgrade my light setup from a $25 Dick's Sporting Goods special to something more capable and reliable. I ended up with a 7'6" MH power, extra-fast action Shimano Teramar SE Inshore rod (model TMS-XF76MH) and paired it with a Battle II 4000 reel with 20lb braid. I put it together specifically for slinging all kinds of artificial lures, which it does really well. The rod is rated for 15-30lb braid and 1/2 to 1 1/2oz lure weight and balances VERY well with the reel. It won't see live action until this weekend, but after testing various lures in my backyard pond, I'm really pleased with the combo. I tried an MR17, a 7/8oz Gotcha, a 3.5" Bomber Badonk-a-Donk, a 1/2oz gold Johnson spoon, a 1oz Spro bucktail, a 5" Heddon Chug'N Spook and 1/4 to 1/2oz jigs, all with great distance and accuracy. The rod is 1pc, made in China (if you care about that) and retails for $120.

For what it's worth, the Star Stella Lite (also made in China) was one of my "Final 3" rod choices, along with the St. Croix Tidemaster Inshore (made in USA).


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Sandbar. I just looked at the Teramar on Shimano's web site. Looks nice. My ultimate goal is to have a light, well balanced combo that is not going to wear out my wrist and create hand cramps too quickly. LOL which is why I settled on the 2500 size reel. Im not sure about a 7'-6" length for my application. I know Jennettes pier has a nice concrete ledge that likes to catch the tip of alot of jigging rods LOL


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> Im not sure about a 7'-6" length for my application. I know Jennettes pier has a nice concrete ledge that likes to catch the tip of alot of jigging rods LOL


I understand. I went with that length because I'm a surf, inlet and flats guy. Never really been interested in pier fishing. I needed a rod capable of throwing lures a good distance with a fast action to work them top or bottom.

The Teramar does come in a 6'6" MH fast action version as well if that's better for your needs.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a 6'6" bass pro rod for gotchas and spoons off the pier with a 2500 size reel. I chopped the butt down a few inches too so it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 8ft teremar (bought second hand so no choice in size ) 15-30lb thought it would be to big but did very well at the cbbt jiggin . with a 4500 ssv and sometimes put my stradic 4k on . No complaints here . Great action, distance , and sensitivity .I also have the trevalas .


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The rod I loved was a Carrot Stix 7'6" paired with an Abu 5600 C5MagX. Damn would she throw a Gotcha Plug. Stolen from my vehicle some time ago. Now finding Carrot Stix is tough.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> Now finding Carrot Stix is tough.



*https://carrotstix.com/


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Carrot_Stix/catpage-E21.html*


----------



## rocketman1358 (Mar 22, 2014)

I use a 7' Teramar with a Shimano Symtre 4000 and can plug all day from the pier the 7'6' will also work and add more range to your casts. I will be down sizing the reel next season though maybe a stradic 2500.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Probably the longest casting setup I've used was a Shimano Curado 200e7 on a 7 foot All Star rod rated for something like 1/2 to 1.5 ounces. If I had a tailwind or if there was no wind at all the sky was the limit, it would chunk a Gotcha well past the reach of all the spinning combos around me. I moved away from baitcasters because if the wind was in my face, not only did I lose that advantage but I actually found myself at a disadvantage as I had to take care with each cast and this meant less time with a plug in the water. When the Gotcha bite is on, long distance is less important than being able to quickly cast and retrieve. My new favorite Gotcha combo is a 7 foot Berkley Bionix (but any 7 foot graphite bass rod will work) paired with a Daiwa Tournament Whisker SS 1300, loaded with 10lb PowerPro and fished with a flourocarbon leader. Drag is set fairly loose to compensate for the braid, and I don't notice a big difference in casting distance. If big fish are around a Daiwa SS 1600 gives added line capacity without adding too much weight.

In all honesty, any lightweight combo that can handle 200 yards of 10lb braid will land 99% of what you catch with a Gotcha, it will cast them well (they fly like bullets anyway), and it won't leave you dead tired at the end of the day. You can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Can't go wrong with the Star Stellar Lite. This is a good rod for the dollar. I have the 6' 6" med action an love it.


----------

